# [SOLVED] no k8temp module

## bjlockie

How do I compile the k8temp module?

I want to set up temperature monitoring and this is what I have so far:

# sensors

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.39 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.18 V  (min =  +4.08 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.81 V  (min =  +6.85 V, max =  +6.85 V)   ALARM

+12V:     +11.65 V  (min = +16.32 V, max = +16.32 V)   ALARM

-12V:      -5.27 V  (min =  +3.93 V, max =  +3.93 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min =  +4.03 V, max =  +4.03 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.89 V  (min =  +6.85 V, max =  +6.85 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +3.06 V

fan1:     3375 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

fan3:     5818 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

M/B Temp:    +35 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +37 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:       +27 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistorLast edited by bjlockie on Wed Dec 13, 2006 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AaronPPC

Are you using the 2.6.19 kernel?

----------

## bjlockie

 *AaronPPC wrote:*   

> Are you using the 2.6.19 kernel?

 

No.

2.6.18-gentoo-r3

The Escape key doesn't work in the 2.6.19 make menuconfig.

----------

## AaronPPC

You need at least 2.6.19-rc4 to get the k8temp module.

----------

## bjlockie

The escape key doesn't work on make menuconfig for 2.6.19

 :Sad: 

----------

## AaronPPC

You don't really need it.  You can cursor over to "Exit" and it will still save your config.

----------

## lucianolev

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> The escape key doesn't work on make menuconfig for 2.6.19
> 
> 

 

I think you have to press the ESC key two times now...  :Wink: 

Bye.

----------

## bjlockie

sensors seems to work (as the non-root user) but ksensors is blank.  :Sad: 

$ sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +38 C

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.39 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+5V:       +4.81 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

+12V:     +11.58 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)

-12V:      -5.39 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.81 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

VBat:      +3.06 V

fan1:     3590 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

fan3:     5818 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool: 

M/B Temp:    +36 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +40 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:       +27 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor

----------

## linux4ever

Same with me, my motherboard sensors show up, but (only in ksensors, not in lm-sensors) the k8temp module doesn't show any sensors.

----------

